# Opinions on breeders



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

Just wanted to know what makes a good small animal breeder and what makes a bad breeder
I know that quite an open question really, but any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I used to breed and show guinea pigs up until a few months ago and did so for about 7 or 8 years. In my time I met some good breeders and sadly plenty of not so good as well. (In fact one or two were dreadful!) I can only speak for myself but I kept records and passed on pedigrees with many of my surplus. I also absolutely refused to inbreed yet other breeders seemed to think it was the normal thing to do to breed brothers & sisters, Mothers and Sons, Father & Daughters, Grandparents & Grandchildren together. Some breeds of guinea pig are notoroiusly weak because of this. :mad2: My animals all had good, spacious living conditions yet I have seen other peoples stock kept in really small pens with overcrowding rife. I also refused to breed just for resale and stuck to breeding only top quality animals as and when I needed to supply myself first and foremost, to keep lines going and to have enough to show for the year. I also refused to sell to pet shops point blank.

 I have given up breeding and showing now but kept on the majority of my adult guinea pigs as to me, they were pets first and foremost. I took over six months placing my young ones into homes only with people I personally approved of. But then again I could do that as I never stocked myself up to the hilt, keeping just a 1/2 of the amount that most breeders seemed to keep, yet who won the club trophies and frequently won the top awards in their breed with them huh?  I proved that Quality Not Quantity was the way forward and that you did not have to inbreed to produce consistently good animals, (oh boy was I critised behind many shed doors for my morals!) yet I gave it all up really easily. I am just happy to be a pet owner now.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

A good breeder in my opinion:-

Has their animals as pets first, breeders second.

Breeds primarily for health, longevity and temperament, perhaps specialising in certain colours or markings.

Does not breed for profit. Any money they get from selling their animals should go straight back into the care of their animals.

Keeps their animals in large cages, with enough space for the animals to live comfortably in, and also provides them with the right kind of toys to stimulate their mind and gives them food suited to their species.

Handles their animals daily, to ensure they stay tame and friendly

Limits the amount they breed their animals (Eg I only let my girls have an absolute maximum of 3 litters each) and keeps them as pets after they have been retired

Checks carefully who they home their animals to, by asking lots of questions or, if possible, visiting the new home to check their setup and everything is ok.

Provides a lifetime of support for the owner, is happy to answer any questions and will take the animal back if the new owner can no longer take care of it.

A bad breeder is someone who:

Breeds for profit, with no regard to health or tameness

Overbreeds

Doesn't care who they sell their animals to

Dumps, sells or culls any breeding animal as soon as they cannot breed anymore.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with Red.

I breed to the highest possible standards. The welfare of our gerbils, their health and temprement come first. When i am satisfied that a gerbil excels all of those then i begin to decide on colours and markings


----------

